# My Disabled Chicken Red Died



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

I miss him so much already.He dislocated his hip two weeks ago and had a bad leg almost all his live.I let him inside today and gave him cat food(his favorite) ,water, and some grapes.Then I put him in the coop and locked the door. I was watching T.V and eating grapes and my best friend comes in and tells me that the rooster is dead. We burried him in our garden.
RIP
Red


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Red . At least he got his favourite food and spent some time inside with you before he passed.


----------



## iwish4arat (Jul 13, 2008)

Stace87 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Red . At least he got his favourite food and spent some time inside with you before he passed.


Yes I am happy that him got to do that stuff with me before he died


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Ill prey for you - best wishes lady -


----------

